# June 7, Stonelick Lake Bass Tournament



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Electric Bass Circuit will be conducting a bass tournament at Stonelick Lake, next Sunday, June 7... Stonelick Lake, West End Ramp... 6:00 A.M. - 2:00 P.M.

To enter, you must have a small boat, 14 feet or shorter, and a functioning livewell. You are allowed to use two, twenty-four volt trolling motors. See Rules and Regulations

Entry fee is $30 per team, and there's an optional $5 per team big bass pot. There's a 100% payback. We do not keep any of the entry fee, or big bass pot.

New members are required to pay a $5 annual membership fee. The $5 fee goes toward operating expenses, with the remainder spent for prizes for our Classic Tournament.










Big bass payout depends on the number of teams who enter the big bass pot. Normally, all teams enter the big bass pot. For instance, if twenty teams enter the big bass pot, the payout will be $100.

Hope to see you there!

Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------



## 2fish (Mar 22, 2009)

Why the limit on boat length?


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

2fish said:


> Why the limit on boat length?


In 2002, co-founders, Dave Riesinger & Bob Davis both owned big bass boats. Their purpose of starting the Electric Bass Circuit was for people who didn't have, or want to spend thousands of dollars for bass boats, and all other necessities in order to participate in a bass tournament.

Fishing out of boats 14 feet or shorter, and a limit of no more than two, twenty-four volt trolling motors, puts the tournament entrants on an equal playing field, at a fraction of the cost of a moderately priced bass boat.

Just like the run-and-gun boats, strategy is a big part of the tourneys. If I make a two mile run, that takes away a lot of fishing time. 

All teams have aerated livewells, and most have decks with storage, etc.

Here's some photos of co-director, Bob Davis, Fully Rigged Electric Bass Circuit Boat.















































Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------

